# My intro to the club



## PatheticSteam (Aug 29, 2017)

Hello my name is Dan and about a two months ago I somehow got into pets. About a month later I thought about getting another pet (I have three cats and two chickens.) I did a lot of research and found that a male mouse would be good for me, they are cheap and seem fun to play with. So this past week I've been purchasing many toys and accessories from petsmart and amazon and plan to get a mouse in about a week. But if you read my first post you know that I don't know where to buy my mouse, I would prefer not to buy from petsmart or petco and I can't find any shelters that have a male mouse. Anyways I hope being on this forum will help me with this whole adventure of getting a mouse.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey, welcome


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome, Dan! Good luck finding a good mouse near you.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Hello 

Where abouts are you located?


----------

